# Web  -   -

## saletell

-                  ?    ( http://webcam.po.pl.ua/ )      ,      ( http://www.poltava.ukrtelecom.ua/offers/webcam_poltava )   ,   ,        ,

----------


## Mihey

*    -    )))*

----------


## Sky

> -    )))

     ,   -   ,       (    )

----------


## Mihey

,        .

----------


## balupoltava

> ,        .

        =)

----------


## erazer

> =)

  ?       ? ...

----------

